# Best Gaming wheel Under Rs.1000



## medigit (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi..
      the title says it.. i am looking to p lay tites like NFS Underground, Nfs miost wanted with a wheel with force feedbackvibratiohns)... So plz suggest the best gaming wheel under 1000(or at max 1200)... thkz in adance..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Bets Gaming wheel Under Rs.1000*

I dun think u can get any quality ones at dat price. U can defenitely get a gamepad of good quality like the Logitech etc for around 1.2k.


----------



## medigit (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Bets Gaming wheel Under Rs.1000*

so. .what will be the range for good gaming wheel....
__________
and plz give some good models of Wheel and their revieww...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Bets Gaming wheel Under Rs.1000*

yeah, there are Steering Wheel available for 1000buck(no force feedback) & 1200-1500(with force feedback). 
but dont expect Quality, DURABILITY, & warranty.

& *DONT* expect force feedback to be powerful enough to rock the wheel. The life of those motors are not at all comparable to Branded ones.
if you wanna go for it any way go to the place in kolkata, which is called Electronic city....or something like that, its famous for electronic goods.
If you know someone who knows that place well (i.e, who can bargain) then only go there.

Branded wheels start at 3000 & above. you'll get force feedback in the range of 4k & above

About the game pad, there are some Chinese make available in the market, which'll cost you 500-600 bucks. they are somewhat durable, i'm using one myself (bought it in chennai) for nearly 8 months now & i got no complaints about it. (they are like PS2 controllers).

*WARNING* Whatever controller you buy branded/local,  Steering Wheel or GamePad, just  dont get TOOOOOO involved in the game.
  The little joystick in the gamepads are very delicate stuffs. if you play hard, then the joysticks will giveaway.


----------

